

Prism: Create and explore personalized infographics of your SMS history - siruva07
http://prismviz.com

======
oellegaard
If there is anyone from Stripe here, this is certainly not a good payment
experience:
[http://c.kristian.io/image/0g331z470L2g](http://c.kristian.io/image/0g331z470L2g)

There is no way for the user to verify that the payment details are indeed
sent over HTTPS. I wouldn't want to enter my payment details in a form like
that.

~~~
pc
(I work at Stripe.)

Yeah, we require that people use SSL on the payment pages they serve.

... And yet, despite that, it's not quite a clear-cut situation. When you
enter payment details on a site, checking for HTTPS in the address bar is just
a heuristic -- you're (mostly reasonably) assuming that " _the payment form is
served over HTTPS_ " implies " _payment details will be submitted over HTTPS_
". Browsers try to help here (with warnings for HTTPS -> HTTP form
submission), but a poorly implemented site could easily leak information, and
you couldn't tell in advance unless you audited all the HTML and JavaScript.

The Stripe Checkout -- which prismviz is using -- always submits details over
SSL (of course), but we additionally require websites to serve the enclosing
page over SSL because it's both more secure and what users expect.

We rolled out some code recently to more effectively prod users that aren't
using SSL in production to implement it. This helps a bit, but it'll always be
possible for a weekend project to go live without having crossed every t.
Either way, people tend to do the right thing here pretty quickly, since -- as
this thread shows -- users complain if they don't.

~~~
mbesto
> _but we additionally require websites to serve the enclosing page over SSL
> because it 's both more secure and what users expect._

Curious - what makes it more secure if it does and less secure if doesn't?

~~~
pc
In theory, someone could have MITM'd the page and replaced the site's
publishable key with their own.

~~~
btown
Or they could have replaced the entire Stripe JS with custom JS that presents
a similar-looking dialog that submits the CC data to a third party (possibly
also submitting it to Stripe to avoid detection).

------
sethbannon
Another example of how metadata alone can be used to paint a fairly complete
picture of one's life.

------
citruspi
Hey, nice job. A few things:

1) When I first opened the app, my eyes were focused on the central area where
the visualization would appear. So, I completely missed the "Working..." text
at the bottom[1] and thought it was frozen for a second. I would suggest
moving that higher up.

2) It doesn't work, at least not for me. I've opened and quit it multiple
times, waited for stretches of fifteen minutes, etc. Nothing. And I have less
than 1,500 messages - I've had this iPhone for exactly a week.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/OrDTD0G.png](http://i.imgur.com/OrDTD0G.png)

Edit: I'm not sure if it matters, but I'm running the iOS 7 beta and the OS X
10.9 beta.

~~~
joshmlewis
I'm getting this too. Nothing showing up.

~~~
bgross
sorry to hear its crashing on you. I'm more of a webapp guy so haven't had a
lot of success debugging my way through apple's objective-c libraries yet. In
general, the backwards compatibility of the 10.8 sdk is pretty unreliable so
it definitely works best if you're on mountain lion.

------
JackWebbHeller
Imagine if this was _actually_ created by the NSA (I mean, naming it Prism
seems too obvious to be true), and we're all just falling into it's
aesthetically-pleasing honeytrap.

~~~
jdc
Or suppose the company that built it were party to a data-sharing arrangement
for the purposes of marketing. This is a weakness of SaaS in general. I
remember not too long ago when ZoneAlarm would ask me if I wanted application
X to access the internet, usually I'd think "WTF for?" or "I'll update
manually, TYVM."

------
natch
Do you have a way to download my entire iMessage history including content? I
don't care about who I chatted with (I already know the answer to that) but
what I would like is a text-format archive of the content of all the texts,
for sentimental reasons. My own texts, so no privacy issue here. That would be
a really great app in fact, if you are open to pivoting...

Also does this work in cases where the backups have been pretty spotty?

~~~
glaugh
I just played around with this for similar reasons:
[http://www.wideanglesoftware.com/touchcopy](http://www.wideanglesoftware.com/touchcopy)

Didn't finish up the export because I didn't feel like paying just yet, but
getting to that point was pretty easy. $30.

Might be better/cheaper versions out there, I didn't look around for that
long.

------
saulr
Great app, however a big bug that breaks visualisation for me in the UK is
that messages from 07123123123 and +447123123123 appear as separate contacts
(i.e., one number has the contact name, the other shows as the number with the
country code prefix), even though iOS treats them as the same.

~~~
bgross
I probably take a shortcut somewhere assuming "+1" country codes during
contact merging... Will fix in future release!

------
dewey
Works great, thanks!

Have you thought about adding horizontal scale so you can see how many
messages/day were sent? Or maybe a quick overview over how many
messages/contact were sent in total.

------
pulakm
This looks awesome. Does Android offer access to text messages the way iOS
does through iTunes?

~~~
ZoF
Nope

------
znowi
They should make one for Whatsapp. Who uses SMS these days? :)

~~~
chrischen
Maybe I'm living under a rock (I don't, I live in SF), but I don't know
_anyone_ who uses Whatsapp in my two and a half years here.

iMessage, texts, facebook message, Wechat, but never a single Whatsapp user.

~~~
ValentineC
Most smartphone users in Singapore use WhatsApp for general texting too.

On the other hand, WeChat, LINE and KakaoTalk seem to have rather limited
audiences here. (Much of the LINE usage between myself and friends is sticker
spam.)

chrischen: What do iOS and Android users in your circles use for free cross-
platform texting?

~~~
Larrikin
Here in Japan it's hard to find anyone under 40 who doesn't use Line for
nearly all their messages. The carriers make it extremely expensive for people
to communicate with users on other networks so people just circumvent texting
and calling with line. I've asked my friends why they use it and they all say
because they like the stickers.The market was wide open for a while, it just
took some good marketing.

~~~
ValentineC
Curious: They've stopped using "email"? I'm guessing LINE's becoming
ubiquitous because of the free functions and the cute stickers.

------
jlgaddis
A few years ago, I discovered that iPhones backups are a bunch of sqlite
databases (the SMS and call records are, anyway). Once I realized that, I
became curious and started digging through old backups just to see what was
there.

------
logical42
it's a very nice app!

